# High CPU usage without reasons



## theb3s7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello there!
I've been having this problem for some time now and I couldn't figured out by myself.

First of all, my configuration.
ASUS P5L-MX motherboard,
Intel Core Duo 2.8Ghz
NVIDIA FX 6200
2 * 512MB RAM Dual Channel
1 * 80 GB HDD

Now the problem is that the PC is very slow.
For example, I took the Counter-Strike 1.6 game, that I played often on a much much weaker configuration and it ran on 100fps without a problem.
Now, with this configuration I have about 40fps with the CPU staying at 100%. I don't know what the problem is. First I taught it was the Video Card. I bought a 8600GT and I've got the same problem. I remained with the 6200 though and I`ll keep it until I fix the problem.
I also noticed slow browsing times, the pages load very hard.. And it's not the Internet connection since I also have a Download/Upload meter and my speed is about 500KB/s.
If you know the utility bar in Firefox 3, the one that slides down and asks you, for example, if you wish to save your password for next time you visit a site, well, that too slides down very very hard. I could make you a little screen capture if you wish.

I tried reinstalling Windows, all drivers, I tried Linux Ubuntu and still no success. I have Avast Antivirus up-to-date and Spybot Search and Destroy, so my computer really is clean.

I'll attach a msinfo32 report if it can help.

If anyone can help me I would be very glad.
Thank you.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, heres a handy program for diagnosing problems and giving you an audit of your system..........
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3846.html

Are you playing CounterStrike using Stream?

If you right-click on the task-bar and open your Task Manager when you are experiencing slow browsing, under the Processes tab you will see what is eating your CPU and RAM.

What is the make & model of Power Supply you have installed, and how old is it?


----------



## theb3s7 (Aug 10, 2008)

> Hi, heres a handy program for diagnosing problems and giving you an audit of your system..........
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3846.html


I just installed it but I can't see anything wrong..



> Are you playing CounterStrike using Steam?


Yes, it is a legal account, no warez stuff or anything..



> What is the make & model of Power Supply you have installed, and how old is it?


It's HIPER HPU-3S350 (350W I believe). Here's a description: http://www.hipergroup.com/products.php?lv=3&cate=1&type=23&pid=1&w=1280&h=832. I also tried another PSU and the problem persists..

Thanks for your help.
If you have any other ideas I'll gladly try them.

Also, if you wish I can set up a VNC connection for you to log in to my computer and wonder around and see if you find anything 

Thanks again!


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, it'll be Steam slowing your System down in all likelihood. Happens a lot, and Steam is also quite good at crashing your System. (I got rid of it for those reasons)
Have you looked in Task Manager?

Sometimes you get a good connection with online gaming, other times you don't and performance suffers.
Steam starting along with Windows is a bad idea, if you have it set-up like that. Noticed also with Steam that it likes to stay connected even when you're not actually gaming. Not good.


----------



## theb3s7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi again.
Sorry to disappoint you, but Steam is not the matter 
It does NOT start with Windows.. I only open it when I want to play something.

Anyway, I tried other games too. Anything I try brings one of my Processor's core to 100%. It doesn't actually matter what game I try.

If you are interested in taking a look by yourself I can set up a VNC, like I said.

Best Regards,
Alex


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
I'm not disappointed, in fact I'll be glad if it's not Steam thats causing these problems.
And sorry, but I don't connect remotely to anyones PC.

Have you checked in Task Manager to see which applications or processes are using the most resources when you experience slower performance?


----------



## theb3s7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes, I have checked Task Manager and when I'm browsing Firefox goes to 48-50% (that's 100% for one processor core), when I'm playing counter-strike is hl.exe (the Counter-Strike executable) that consumes 50% of CPU time.

So.. it's kinda like excessive CPU consumption without reason. I mean I used to do the same things with a smaller PC and better.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi again,
Your cpu usage jumping to 100% is hardly unusual if you start gaming, but what is unusual is the slow-down.
A CPU should be able to perform at 100% without degrading performance and your game should have priority along with your system processes.

Do you have these slow-downs when gaming offline?

If so, then I believe you should try disabling non-essential applications that are running in the background.
Click an Start, then Run and type in the box msconfig and click OK.
You'll be presented with the System Configuration box and if you look under the Startup tab you'll be able to disable anything that is not needed, restart and play a game.

You could also experiment by disabling ALL startup programs and playing a game offline. Then try one Online.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Just as an aside (and no, I don't hate Steam) have a look at this........
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9828-SFLZ-9289
and this....
https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8043-EUJN-5239


----------



## theb3s7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh my god they really are restrictive )
But, I told you 
The problem isn't just in Counter-Strike, it's everywhere, from browsing the Internet to playing the oldest of the games.. The symptoms are pretty much the same, except that in games (any game at all) one core of the CPU stays constantly at 100%.


Thanks anyway for that, looks like Steam is kinda picky..


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, have you tried disabling the background applications yet? Just to rule them out as a cause.


----------



## theb3s7 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes of course 

And I also tried offline gaming, disabling all integrated stuff (Audio + LAN)...

Still no success :4-dontkno

I really hope I will find out what the problem is..


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Your Power Supply could be struggling.
Try to borrow a higher spec known good one for an hour, to see if it improves your performance?


----------



## theb3s7 (Aug 10, 2008)

OK, I`ll try to use a higher-power PSU.
Thanks for the tip.


----------

